# Flights from brazil to aus



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi does anyone know how to find the cheapest flights with qantas? we just need a one way from brazil to aus stopping in argentina. i think my agent is good but i wanted to know of other ways...
a one way ticket is alot more than i thought!
thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

cosbo said:


> Hi does anyone know how to find the cheapest flights with qantas? we just need a one way from brazil to aus stopping in argentina. i think my agent is good but i wanted to know of other ways...
> a one way ticket is alot more than i thought!
> thanks


It's not a Qantas flight and low traffic means that prices are not going to be too low.
Only thing I'd suggest is you check with various online agencies,
Cheap Flights from Brazil to Australia - Skyscanner USA for instance and then Oz's Australian Travel Agent : Best Flights Online Travel Agency Australia will give tou BA to Santiago to Auckland to Sydney for $1735 just picking 15 May.

The closer to flight date you are, the more you'll likely be paying but you can have a look at dates and routes.

What is the agent quoting you?


----------



## sainbhruvens (Jun 16, 2010)

One note of caution should be kept in mind when purchasing cheap flights to Brazil, both international flights that travel out of Brazil, and domestic flights that travel in Brazil, are subject to departure tax. Normally these taxes are included in the ticket price.


----------



## BraBahx (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe worth to mention that if you want to buy a ticket here in Brazil over the internet you will NOT be able to use your international Credit Card due to security-restrictions of the Brazilian Banksystem.


----------

